
New Version of Ada Web Application - jayp1418
https://blog.vacs.fr/vacs/blogs/post.html?post=2020/05/01/New-version-of-Ada-Web-Application
======
jayp1418
Link to GitHub : [https://github.com/stcarrez/ada-
awa](https://github.com/stcarrez/ada-awa)

